# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Amazing August Competition

## KarlaB18

Hello DreamViewers,

*Competition Begins: WED 1 AUG - 8:00 PM (Your Time)
Competition Ends: SAT 1 SEP - 8:00 PM (Your Time)*

Live scoresheet will be worked out in a few days. All results will be recorded as of Australian Eastern Standard Time (+10:00 GMT)

*Rules:*
- Be fair to others
- Be fair to yourself
- Ensure all dreams are supported with evidence (your dream journal)
- Please don't be sneaky and try to calculate more points than you should.
- In contrast, believe in yourself and don't be too harsh. If you don't understand a scoring criteria, read the example scenario further down the post, or message me (or if it's short and only a one-off occasion, you can put in the thread).
- Post your nightly results whenever you like, at your own pace
- If there are any other DreamViewers hosting competitions in August, feel free to support them, the more the merrier.
- HAVE FUN!!!!

*Teams:*
The teams are "Cold" and "Hot".

*Cold:*
DV-Aug-Cold.jpg

*Advanced*

*Intermediate*
- Finny
- FireFlyMan
- 9sk

*Beginner*
- KarlaB18
- Azaleaj



*Hot:
*DV-Aug-Hot.jpg*
Advanced

Intermediate
*- dolphin
- coolcoolcool
- cooleymd

*Beginner*
- Methos


*
Objective Of The Competition
*
Explore your dreams and in the process of that, explore yourself! Discover who you are. The points run the same as the last competition. There is a fighting chance for non-lucid dreams, just so they can have some fun too but their standard tasks are capped at 1.0 and advanced at 2.0 (except for the reality check which will only apply for successful lucids), that way, performances by lucid dreamers aren't threatened and if you keep the lucids going, you'll win anyway. But remember, with me, it's all about the fun and improving the general quality of your dreams, including recall. As I have more experience, there will also be some specific team tasks which will have a set high number for lucid dreams and will be capped at 5.0 for non-lucid dreams.



Non-lucid only aspects:
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (0.5)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *3.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *5.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *7.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

Lucid only aspects:
- Recall your first lucid dream of the night (*10.0*)

- Was induced via DILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was induced via WILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was induced via WBTB (an additional *2.0*)

- Subsequent Lucid Dreams: all methods (*5.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *9.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *12.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *15.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

All Dreamer Tasks - Basic: ________________ Lucid Dreamer Points _____ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Achieve a new personal goal _____________ (*15.0*) _________________ (*3.0*)
Adjustment: Each goal may be achieved a maximum of 3 times during the span of the month

- Achieve an old personal goal _____________ (*10.0*) _________________ (*2.0*)
Adjustment: Each goal may be achieved a maximum of 3 times during the span of the month

- Perform a reality check _________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ *N/A*

- Summon a dream guide ________________ (*10.0*) _________________ (*1.0*)

- Have a dream guide appear automatically __ (*5.0*) __________________ (*0.5*)

- Summon a miscellaneous DC ____________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Fly _________________________________ (*4.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Transform/shape-shift _________________ (*6.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)
Partial ______________________________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*0.5*)

- Breathe an element ___________________ (*6.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Help someone in need _________________ (*4.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Buy/Purchase something _______________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Sell Something ______________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Become invisible _____________________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Control another object or DC ___________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Ask for advice _______________________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Meet a DV team-mate _________________ (*7.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)
Additional DV team-mate ______________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*0.5*)

- Meet a DV enemy ____________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)
Additional DV enemy __________________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Encounter an enemy/rival from waking-life (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV team-mate ________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV enemy...? _________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Show a DV team-mate something ________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Fight a DV enemy ____________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Fight a waking-life enemy/rival __________ (*4.0*) ___________________(*1.0*)

All Dreamer Tasks - Advanced: ___________ Lucid Dreamer Points ______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Be a dream guide yourself _____________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*2.0*)

- Cause a geographical disaster __________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*2.0*)

- Time travel _________________________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*2.0*)

- Invent something that's never __________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*2.0*)
been heard of in real life

- Save the planet _____________________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*2.0*)

- Discover a new life-form/species ________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*2.0*)

Team Tasks - Cold: ____________________ Lucid Dreamer Points ______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Utilise the element of ice ______________ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Become cold from your dream guide's hug  (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Expose yourself to sub-zero temperatures
and not freeze to death ________________ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Make a hot object turn cold ____________ (*40.0*) __________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK

Team Tasks - Hot: _____________________ Lucid Dreamer Points ______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Utilise the element of fire ______________ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Become very hot (overheat) from your
dream guide's hug _____________________ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Expose yourself to extremely igniting
temperatures and not burn to death (or
overheat) ____________________________ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*)

- Make cold object turn hot ______________ (*40.0*) __________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK

League Bonus
1st: (100.0)
2nd: (50.0)
3rd: (25.0)

Help With Points
Example Scenario:

___Non-Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was swooping down viciously towards me. I thought he was going to peck my eyes out. I cried "Help! I'm not invincible!". My dream guide appeared and acted as a barrier between me and the bird. The bird hit her but nothing of hers was affected, she was indeed invincible. She then took me to the city and pointed to a homeless man sitting in front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the dream ended.

Full NL dream = 1.0
Summon DG = 1.0
Help someone in need = 1.0
Meet a team-mate = 1.0 for Lisa, 0.5 for Grace = 1.5
TOTAL POINTS = *4.5*

___Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was coming down towards me in slow motion. "I'm dead", I thought until I looked down at my fingers and noticed six of them. "Hang on... it's a dream!", I said to myself. I had control now, I breathed the element of Earth which repelled the bird away in the opposite direction. The dream then took me to the city. I could explore but I knew there was more potential, so I summoned my dream guide to ask her what I should do. She appeared and pointed to a homeless man sitting in-front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the dream ended.

First lucid of the night = 10.0
DILD method = 5.0
Breathe an element = 6.0
Summon a dream guide = 10.0
Help someone in need = 4.0
Meet a team-mate (Lisa) = 7.0
Additional team-mate (Grace) = 3.0
TOTAL POINTS = *45.0*

Once you are in the competition, please specify your personal goals.

Be sure to comment in this thread on a regular basis (at least every 5 - 7 days), so I know you're still interested. If you're reading this thread and are interested, put your name in the sign-up thread and then you will be added into a team.

Thanks for participating and dream away!

LIVE SCORESHEET: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17FDzcyosddc9kyqALdMf2C_fzWscpIPh-o_j12PPK9U/edit?usp=sharing

----------


## dolphin

Personal goal
(old) transform into a dolphin

----------


## EbbTide000

KarlaB18

Yay, ⚘ Im a non-lucid dreamee. Sooo happy you got something for meeee⚘

Amazing August Competition

Hello DreamViewers,

Competition Begins:*WED 1 AUG - 8:00 PM*(Your Time) ::goodjob::  :Bliss: 

It is 5:20 pm Wednesday 1-Aug-18 (My Time) 

Thank you for all these "non-lucid" aspects

Non-lucid only aspects:
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (0.5)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights 
- Can't skip a night 
or the chain will be broken (an additional*3.0)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights 
- Can't skip a night 
or the chain will be broken (an additional*5.0)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights 
- Can't skip a night 
or the chain will be broken (an additional*7.0)

NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, 
you will have to start your chain again. 
So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

⚘⚘⚘

----------


## KarlaB18

EbbTide000: Are you wanting to sign up to be in this competition? Completing the tasks also gives you 1.0 or 2.0 points as a non-lucid dreamer, depending on their difficulty. Try to score a lucid or two if you can.

For now, unless you tell me otherwise, I'll put you in a team and assume you as Beginners League.

----------


## KarlaB18

Before I start dreaming, it's goal time!

Old – On lap travel, have Dreamy WB travel faster than a car
Old – Utilise a time ability like in Spyro The Eternal Night
Old – What visible power/s can Dreamy WB unleash?
Old – Have Dreamy WB dish out discipline to Logan for various unruly conduct
Old – Have Dreamy WB assist with fear control using a valid lift
Old – Have Dreamy WB or Murray go to console an upset dream character
Old – Physically reach Murray's house
Old – Discover where Dreamy WB lives; do I live with her?
Old – Get Murray as a stable dream character
Old – Have Murray issue one penalty to the unruly parents
Old – Win against the parents without any dream guide help
Old – Draw something and make it come to life
New – Talk to your deceased grandfather with any dream guide present
New – Swap mentors (The Guru → You) and (Dreamy WB → Murray)
New – Interact with Murray as a complete hippo (no human features or behaviour allowed)
New – Go back to Sly 2 and personally stop the Contessa from making her unfair arrests
New – Have Murray attempt fear control with you
New – Have Dreamy WB meet Murray as a human; what is her reaction?
New – Fight a clone of yourself

----------


## dolphin

Night 1
help someone in need-1 point
recall lucid dream-10 points
induced via DILD-5 points
fly-4 points
control another dc-5 points


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



I was in a room was a group of people and many air pumps. Somebody started pumping a lot of air into a small enclosed space. I thought this might be dangerous and fled the building before flying up into the air. I heard an explosion coming from the building. I tried to help direct paramedics to the room. I realized I was dreaming. Still in the air, I tried to transform into a dolphin but couldn't. I looked down and saw dolphins swimming near a shoreline. I pulled a small black one towards me in the air, got on its back to ride it and went down into the water. I noticed that the dolphin was unusually skinny and malnourished. A squid approached me and imbedded shards of plastic into my arm, which hurt a bit. I pulled them out and woke up.




night total-25 points

----------


## EbbTide000

⚘




> EbbTide000: 
> Are you wanting to sign up to be in this competition?
> 
> * Yes please* 
> 
>  Completing the tasks also gives you 
> 1.0 or 2.0 points as a non-lucid dreamer, 
> depending on their difficulty. 
> Try to score a lucid or two if you can.
> ...



⚘

----------


## Azaleaj

Hi, I’ll join as a beginner

----------


## RelicWraith

Wow, what a turnout. This is gonna be fun. Best of luck, everyone!

*Personal Goals (New):*
-find/enter the Backyard
-create a dream anchor
-invoke Marloss Berries
-revisit a previously claimed location (Mall-Side Studio; Beach Near the City; Green Hill Zone)
-visit Irva
-Visit a Dwarf Fortress
-Create a sapient artificial lifeform
-assume the "Spellforged Guardian" form
-Assemble seven magical artifacts to amplify dream powers (ie the seven Chaos Emeralds, the Infinity Gauntlet + Infinity Gems, etc.)

*Personal Goals (Old):*
-invoke/create/claim a personal base
-invoke a "lucidity gauge" in dream
-willingly discorporate one or more senses
-create a copy of myself

----------


## 9sk

goals:

NEW
-paint a town
-go to neon city
-steam punk world
-cyber punk world
-underworld
-clap your hands to change fundamental rules of the world
-ride a dragon

OLD
-add more ideas (ask DC)
-Freeze an arrow in the air
-pass the hunter exam without any powers
-eat the best hamburger
-commit cannibalism
-throw grenade, kill 50 people, then the grenade explodes
-have sex with any girl named "Clarity" (you can see where I'm going with this...)

----------


## Azaleaj

Goals: 
New

Go through a mirror
Ask to hear beautiful music 
Visit a previous dream scene {Europe bus place, grassy hill above the beach, tree hill above the beach, house with colored rooms -go to the river in back, ask my uncle Allen DC what he wants or needs to feel peace or joy, find the river man and ask what he needs from me}

Old
Ask a DC where they live
Ask why I dream of water so often
Go up to a sea creature
Go into the ocean
Visit or create a gorgeous grassy field
Meet my dream guide again and see if she has any advise for me
Find and open a present from my subconscious 
Find my dog and play with him 
Chant or Om or meditate

----------


## Methos

Personal Goals: Elemental Conversations
Must complete all 5 levels of the Element to score points.

Earth
Levels: 1,2,3,4,5

Water
Levels: 1,2,3,4,5

Sky
Levels: 1,2,3,4,5

----------


## cooleymd

Current Lucid average 1.5 Lucid / week  :smiley: 


DC Use and Abuse Goals:

NEW Goal:  grab female Dream Cop Trump Style (must be in uniform and armed)
NEW Goal:  smack DC w/ Flashlight
NEW Goal:  cheersmack 3+ DC
NEW Goal:  trip 3+ DC
NEW Goal:  punch 5+ DC

OLD Goal:  grab 4+ DC Trump Style
OLD Goal:  kiss 5+ DC
OLD Goal:  smell the hair of 4+ DC
OLD Goal:  run fingers thru the Hair of 4+ DC


Other Goals:

New Goal: Use a mime power (such as tight rope, chain saw, invisible stairs, I'll try to give some more possible examples latter on)
New Goal: Draw lightsaber
New Goal: Flip coin and land it on edge
New Goal: Behind the back hand DC summonation
New Goal: From void: emerge a "dragon" back form "between" Pern-style
New Goal: Make it rain cats and dogs
New Goal: Use phone (tablet) screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
New Goal: Shrink tiny and enter device/clock/toy/etc.

Old Goal: Stretch Phone Screen Bigger
Old Goal: From Void: Punch my way out Mine-craft-style
Old Goal: Grow Giant and stomp/smash stuff
Old Goal: Transfigure color of bird/animal
Old Goal: Enter the Tardis


My arsenel of Dream Tech has grown a bit  :smiley: 

I now have SIX S+ Sleep Trackers by ResMed
tho I only have FIVE power supplies and of course you can only use one at time at least in the same room

Also my Dream Influencing Scents (Hopefully) now can be emitted from TWO Area For Home
My avaliable scents: 
'Cherry Blossom' 'Lavender' 'White Tea' 'Vanilia' 'Sandalwood' 'Gingerlily' 
'Indigo' 'Vibrance' 'Odyssey' and 'Moondance'
are now joined by 'Curiosity' and 'Zephyr'

My White Noise will flow in stereo from Two of my EIGHT Sony SRS-XB10 speakers  :smiley: 

My Google home mini's will tell me what time I have awoken 

and my dreams will be recorded in audio form on one of my THREE Amazon Fire

Hopefully all this Tech will be good for something  :smiley: 
if not at the very least I should be able to post Hypnograms most every day 

My plan is to start with Curiosity Curiosity.jpg
and then switch to Vanila on the weeked  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

Day One: Wed 8/1 - Thu 8/2

+4 Non-Lucid Dreams 4
12:10A Questions in the Que / Schedule Times
 1:50A Bus / Old Man / Explain draw down stragety
 3:35A War / Sporting Event / Scouts / Phone detects enemy camp / Failed warnings / Play interference / Phone map issues
 4:05A Backyard / Mother / Disabled vehicles hitting house / altered landscape / The writing on the ground

I did not consider giving retirement stratagies to the old man, nor helping the soldiers detect and attack the enemy helping a DC


Day 1 Total: 4 Points
Contest Total: 4 Points


Stupidist Lucid Miss: My disabled jeep is being driven into a drain gutter in the back yard of the house, while I am naked except for a poorly clutched towel and my (dead) Mother is telling me they are doing me a favor.  (too bad cause there were at least 5 DC out there to have been punched)


I had consumed like 4 liters of diet rootbeer and had Curiosity running at setting 2 most of the night.  I managed to disrupt my sleep, tho I think in the hypnogram some of the red are just me not really having fallen back to sleep yet (with false light sleep in between the reds where I really lay awake, tho I do remember a lot of sort of dreamlets that I didn't think qualified as dreams so perhaps the hypnogram is somewhat accurate with me in very light sleep and having hypnogogic/hypnopompic imagery (dreamlets)

Hypnogram
AugDay01Sleep01.jpg

----------


## 9sk

double non-LD: 2 points
saved the world (unless Bill Cipher is not a world-ending threat): 2 points
controlled DC: 1 point

total: 5 points

----------


## Methos

August 2nd
Let's see if I scored this correctly

5.0 points for 5 non-lucid dreams
0.5  points for 1 fragment (walked through a field of spiky plants)
3.0 points for helping someone in need (sheltered actors, fed a friend, gave friend ride home)
*8.5 points in total*

And not entirely sure if this counts because it was so short:
10.0  points for 1st lucid dream (a dc said we must be dreaming, i said we are, then woke)
2.0 points for it being induced from WBTB
5.0 points for DILD
*17 points total*

Potentially *25.5 points altogether*. Correct?

Aug 2 Journal Entry

----------


## Azaleaj

Day 1
WBTB.  2
One dream.  1
Total.  3
I was all excited to have a lucid dream last night. I focused before bed and did WBTB....then the construction worker doing our windows arrived early and I woke up soon after to the sound of a nail gun right outside my door. Had to get out of bed early, there was no sleeping through that! Ugh

----------


## RelicWraith

Alright, day one. I don't think I could get scores for shrinking this time, since that was completely unintentional on my part.

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 1

Fragment - 0.5 point
First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Team Task - Utilize Ice (Ice Spike) (LD) - 20 points
Breath Weapon (Frost Breath) (LD) - 5 points

Sub-total: 42.5 points
*Competition Total - 42.5 points*

==================================================  ==================================================  =====================

@Azaleaj
Ah, so close! Hopefully you'll not be interrupted in such a way for some time.

@Methos
That's a lot of dreams! Don't forget to add 5 points for whether it was a DILD or WILD (think it's a DILD in your case). So that's 10 for the first LD, plus 5 for either WILD or DILD, and potentially an additional 2 if you used WBTB prior to sleeping before that dream occurred.

@KarlaB18
So, to clarify, are there any caps on how many times one could attempt Team and Bonus Tasks? They look a mite bit too efficient for points...

----------


## KarlaB18

FireFlyMan: Right, I think I'll cap the three team tasks to 2x, the bonus task is only once.

----------


## Methos

3.0 pts for 3 non lucid dreams
0.5 pts for 1 fragment
*3.5 pts Total*

1.0 pts for fly (NL floated)
1.0 pts help someone in need (NL tried to put out a guy on fire but he died, not sure if this counts because I set him on fire unintentionally)
*2.0 pts Total*

5.0 pts for Utilise the element of fire (NL burned some voodoo & inadvertently set a man on fire)
*5.0 pts total*

*10.5 Aug 3 Total ... 36 Grand Total* (did I do this correctly?)


Dream Journal for Aug 3. Highlighted Challenge tasks

----------


## KarlaB18

Methos: Those calculations look valid to me. You had the intention to put out the fire, with no malicious intentions, so you can keep the 1.0 point. With your team task that scored you 5.0 points, you can only do the specific task once again and then it will no longer give you points.

----------


## 9sk

non-LD: 1 point

LD: 10 points
induce by wbtb: 2 points
summon dream guide: 10 points
accidentally summon person named "mmmnnnnfff": 5 points
(I would personally consider "oh hey, this guy's around the next corner" is a summoning method)
made hot object turn cold: (you can argue about this, I made my female friend overheat and then cool down to what felt like below room temperature, however I thought this could be "cold" due to my heat containment ability preventing me from feeling cold) 40 points
ask for advice: 5 points
partial transformation into Roy Mustang: (again, arguable, I used my disguise ability, but this is usually so convincing that my future self can fool my past self) 3 points

Another non-LD: 1 point
helped someone in need: 1 point
discovered an extraordinarily dangerous tree emitting a powerful aura: 2 points

subtotal: 80

total: 85

----------


## dolphin

First LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
reality check-5 points

2nd LD-5 points
control another object-5 points


*Spoiler* for _LDs_: 



First LD-I caught a false awakening and phased through my bed as a reality check. I ended up in a room. I tried to phase through some walls to go outside, but I couldn't. because the walls were bending as I pushed on them. Some sort of female sorcerer approached me and spun me around in the air. I asked her if I could be a dolphin and she said I could not because I had hidden inabilities to tend to.

Second LD-I forgot how I became lucid. I looked at the sky and wanted to go to outer space. I saw the moon and tried to go to outer space. I focused on the earth passing the moon and it did. Behind the moon was a bunch of other moons, all with cities on them. I picked one and ended up in a shop. There was a sample of olive oil available to try. I tried it and it was tasty, very fruity. An older lady, I assume the owner of the shop, approached me wanted me to leave a written review of the olive oil. I asked her if she knew it was a dream and she said she didn't. I decided to leave the shop and ended up in a bleak looking alleyway. I told the dream to give me something fun to do and a bunch of colorful objects dropped on the ground at once and some accordion music starting with lyrics including the word "cheer."




night total-30 points
competition total-55 points

----------


## Methos

> Methos: Those calculations look valid to me. You had the intention to put out the fire, with no malicious intentions, so you can keep the 1.0 point. With your team task that scored you 5.0 points, you can only do the specific task once again and then it will no longer give you points.



Okay. I think I've got the hang of scoring now. And only one more 'utilize fire' scoring opportunity left. Got it. Thanks.

----------


## RelicWraith

:Oops: 

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 2

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Summon Dream Guide (LD) - 10 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points

Summon Dream Guide (LD) - 10 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Transformation (LD) (Iron-Man Armor) - 6 points
Team Task - Utilize Ice (Ice Spike) (LD) - 20 points
Team Task - Exposure to Cold (Ice Sheet/Ice Winds) (LD) - 20 points
Invisibility (LD) - 5 points
Personal Task (Spellforged Guardian) (LD) - 15 points
Cause Disaster (Destroy Island) (LD) - 10 points


Sub-total: 126 points
*Competition Total - 168.5 points
*

----------


## cooleymd

> Night 1
> help someone in need-1 point
> recall lucid dream-10 points
> induced via DILD-5 points
> fly-4 points
> control another dc-5 points
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _LD_: 
> ...



Posted on the 1st?   what time zone are you in Dolphin  :smiley: 

contest starts at 8PM on the first  :smiley:  in your time zone
did you swim out across the date line?

----------


## dolphin

Whoops! My bad! Thanks for catching that, cooleymd. I live in the Pacific time zone. I neglected to read when the competition started and assumed it started at 12:00 AM on August 1st.

That dream I posted on August 1st doesn't count, so my competition total should be 30 points.

----------


## 9sk

triple non-ld: 3 points
total: 88

----------


## RelicWraith

Slept through my awakenings...

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 3

  	At a supermarket.  	Sleeping in a train. A puffy-haired black woman gets, uh, very up close and personal. I feebly back away in vain. We talk about roguelikes for whatever reason, ideas for what would be the perfect game of the genre. I awkwardly stammered my thoughts.

Sub-total: 1 points
*Competition Total - 169.5 points*

----------


## Azaleaj

Aug 1.  1 dream
Aug 2.  1 dream
Aug 4.  5 dreams
Total. 7 points
I dreamed I was at a slumber party and needed to get home to work on my lucid dreaming.....

I was wondering if we do WBTB but don’t have a LD do we get 2 points?

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SUN 5 AUG - 2018 (Night 4)

*21.0*

Refer to journal entries for individual totals and calculations

387 B was a lucid dream!

Dream No. 386 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...machine-85107/
Dream No. 387 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...racters-85108/
Dream No. 388 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...copycat-85109/

----------


## dolphin

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dol...night-4-85114/

1st LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
flying-4 points

LD-5 points
reality check-5 points
help somebody in need-4 points
flying-4 points

LD-5 points
reality check-5 points
flying-4 points
partial transformation-3 points

LD-5 points
partial transformation-3 points

night total-62 points
competition total-92 points

----------


## 9sk

ld: 10 points
time-traveled (sort of? Arguable, I skipped a portion of a game show to go straight to the end): 10 points
total: 105 points

----------


## Azaleaj

Aug 5
2 dreams one fragment.    2.5
First DILD.  10 + 5.  WBTB 2
Second DILD. 5
Achieved a new personal goal of asking a DC where they live. I met several DCs in a grocery store and asked them questions but they ignored me. Then I met a young girl in a wheelchair. She told me she was a fellow lucid dreamer from North Dakota. She said she told her dad about it but he thought it was weird. She gave me her first name. After I left I realized I shoud get her last name and went back to get it but she was gone. I wondered if she had woken up. 15
Fly.    4
Total for night.   43.5
43.5 plus previous 7 points = 50.5 points total

I hope I added everything right

----------


## RelicWraith

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 4

Fragment (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Sub-total: 22 points
*Competition Total - 191.5 points*

----------


## EbbTide000

KarlaB18

Please take me out of my team because I don't know how to do this ⚘soz⚘☹

----------


## KarlaB18

Sorry to hear that EbbTide000, let me know if you would like to join in September.

----------


## 9sk

ld: 10 points
fly: 4 points
helped Luke Skywalker: 4 points
transformed into Darth Maul: 6 points
saved the planet: 10 points (while Darth Vader isn't consistently a planetary threat by himself, you could argue if he won he could destroy the planet)
wild: 5 points

total: 39

total: 144

----------


## Methos

Scores for Aug 4-6

August 4th
5.0 pts for 5 non LDS
0.5 pts for a fragment
2.0 pts for helping x2 non LD (try to escape cult & hunting a demon)
1.0 pts for purchasing a plane ticket
3.0 pts for recalling non LDs for 3 nites in row
*11.5 nightly total*
Journal Entry: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...ocity-4-85106/

August 5th
2.0 pts for 2 non LDs
1.0 pts for helping non LD (helped friend with his kids)
*3.0 nightly total*
Journal Entry: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...ocity-5-85122/

Augutst 6th
5.0 pts for 5 non LDs
2.0 pts for 2 fragments
1.0 pts helping (helped friend barricade doors from a killer)
5.0 pts recalling non LDs for 5 nights in row
*13.0 pts nightly total*
jouranl entry: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...ocity-6-85124/

*27.5 for 3 nights + previous gt 36 = 63.5 Grand Total*

----------


## RelicWraith

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 5

Fragment (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points

Sub-total: 16 points
*Competition Total - 207.5 points*

==================================================  ==================================================  =================

Late reply, I know, but no matter.





> I was wondering if we do WBTB but don’t have a LD do we get 2 points?



Nope. Points for WBTB are only gained with LDs.

----------


## 9sk

non-ld: 1 point

ld: 10 points
accomplished new goal of freezing arrow in the air: 15 points
ice: 20 points
exposed myself to below-freezing temperatures and survived: 20 points
wbtb: 2 points
RC: 5 points

ice ice baby

subtotal: 73

total: 217

----------


## Methos

Afternoon Aug 6
1.0 pts for non LD
10 pts for 1st LD
5.0 pts for DILD
5.0 pts for reality check
4.0 pts for fly (if in a tardis counts)
10 pts for save the planet
10 pts for time travel (multiple times via tardis)
45 pts total

Aug 6.5 t 45 + prev gt 63.5
*=108.5 (finally broke 100!!!)*

journal entry: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...cidness-85129/


August 7th
4.0 pts for 4 non LDs
1.0 pts for 2 fragments
1.0 pts for helping someone in need (my sister's party)
*6.0 pts total*

Aug 7T 6 + Prev GT 108.5 
*=114.5 New Grand Total*

Afternoon August 7th (naps seem to be working for me to score lucids)
1.0 pts for 1 non LD
1.0 pts helping someone in need (kept watch over a wandering little girl)
10 pts for 1st LD 
5.0 pts for DILD
5.0 pts performed reality check
5.0 pts asked for advice (of self or of the dream about relationships)
27 pts

Afternoon total 27 + prev GT 114.5
*New Grand Total=141.5*

----------


## RelicWraith

Low control LDs equals dreams quickly going out of control. Who'da thunk it?

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 6

Fragment (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Summon Dream Guide (LD) - 10 points
Reality Check (LD) - 5 points

Sub-total: 33 points
*Competition Total - 240.5 points*

----------


## Azaleaj

Aug 6.  4 dreams
Aug 7. 2 dreams 
Total. 56.5 points

----------


## cooleymd

Well I have been dreaming but no lucids yet, 
only one extra point, I was in a dream shop and buying things to use in a dream and I actually bought a bunch of stuff 
so +1 for buy something  :smiley:  he he  :smiley: 

other than that only non-lucids, I have audio recorded them on each awakening
but not even counted them up yet 

here are my Hypnograms tho:

AugDay03Sleep01.jpg
AugDay03Sleep02.jpg
AugDay04Sleep01.jpg
AugDay05Sleep01.jpg
AugDay06Sleep01.jpg

clearly a fair few awakenings and most with recalled dreams (even when no yellow was showing)

but still I figure I'm likely in next to last place of anyone who has posted so far with only Karla B maybe behind me  :smiley: 


I switched my AERA to Vanilla for the third day, and havn't opend Zephyr scent yet

Guess I'll continue on with Vanilla thru the weekend see how many Lucid I can get before monday  :smiley: ,  came up empty last saturday, but I had been lucid dreaming each Sat for the last three before that becoming lucid a total of 7 times in 6 dreams across those July weekends.

I have been drinking close to 4 liters of soda or water before bed to ensure I wake up
and have been using white noise to fall back asleep quickly

but often on awakening I lie there having to try quite a while to pull up the dream usually on the last minute or so.

last night I started using a white noise timer so that I don't wake up to blaring noise and have to distract myself turning it off, and finding the time, before recalling and recording.
Hopefully it will improve my recall and focus.  the last few nights dreams have been quite good and well recalled  :smiley:

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of WED 8 AUG - 2018 (Night 7)
389 (0.5)
390 (4.0)
391 (34.0)
^Check journal entries for full calculations

+ Previous Total (21.0)
*= 59.5*

Dream No. 389 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...rthdays-85143/
Dream No. 390 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...rs-toes-85144/
Dream No. 391 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/karlab18/dream-wrong-man-van-85151/

----------


## Methos

August 8th

3.0 pts for 3 non LDs
1.0 pts for helping someone in need (saved my cousins)
4pts + prev GT 141.5
*=145.5*

journal entry: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...ocity-8-85148/

----------


## dolphin

I'm not sure whether this was two different dreams or one dream, but I don't remember waking up from the first one, so I'll count it all as one dream.


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



I forgot how I became lucid, but I was in a bedroom. I put my hand behind my back to try summon somebody I wanted to make out with. I did not get the dc I wanted and didn't want to make out with her, but I gave her a hug.  

I was walking through what I thought was Concord, CA looking for the train station. I became lost until I saw a big wooden roller coaster, at which point I realized I was dreaming. I flew up to try to get a better view of the roller coaster's layout. A paramedic dc told me to get down because he needed to see me. I got down and approached him. He showed me that there were many bugs crawling around on my hand. He said this was due to some common disease.




LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
summon dc-5 points
fly-4 points

night total-24 points
competition total-116 points

----------


## 9sk

LD: 10 points
wbtb : 2 points

sadly it was too bright outside and I woke up

total: 229

----------


## 9sk

double non-LD:2
helped someone: 1
total: 3

super toal: 232

----------


## dolphin

*Spoiler* for _LDs_: 



LD-I caught a false awakening. I floated in the air and tried to transform into a dolphin. The scene changed to me as a dolphin swimming in the ocean, but I could only partially feel my body.

LD-I was sitting on a couch with a young lady I recognize as being from an earlier dream. I ask her if she wants to cuddle and we cuddle. I ask her if she wants to make out and she doesn't at first, but she started making out with me.




LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
flying-5 points
partial transformation-3 points

LD-5 points

night total-28 points
competition total-144 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Wah Wah Wah Waaah...

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 7 - 10

Fragment (9) - 4.5 point

3 Day LD Chain - 9 points

Sub-total: 13.5 points
*Competition Total - 254 points*

----------


## cooleymd

still no lucids tho I spent 13 hours sleeping this last night  :smiley: 

but tonight I think I'll walk out and look for some peresid Meteor

best time is after midnite especially after 3am

the moon is new and skys are only a bit smokey here

expected rate up to 60+ per hour

to bad for you aussies you can't see them

How To Watch The Year's Greatest Meteor Shower: The Perseids - D-brief


I couldn't get to very dark sky last night and thus only saw one meteor in about 30-40 minutes it was a nice bright one with -2 Magnitude but it looked pretty average as the sky was bright enough that you could only see about a +2 magnitude star  :Sad:

----------


## 9sk

8/10: non ld: 1
8/11: fragment 0.5
8/12: LD: 10. 

total: 11.5
super total: 243.5

----------


## KarlaB18

Hey all, I just wanted to let you know I'm still here. Just got over the massive dry spell of useless dream fragments. The live scoresheet should be up within the next 24 hours. Also, cooleymd: Can you give me an added up total of your current point when you have time?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## 9sk

LD: 10 points
dream guide appeared auto: 5 points

another LD: 5 points
wbtb: 2 points

total: 22

super total: 265.5

----------


## dolphin

LD:10 points
dild:5 points


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



I caught a false awakening in a dark room and remembered I had set up an appointment in a earlier dream to meet with a couple of dogs to work on some project. I noticed one of the dogs and decided to play along, so I introduced myself and shook its paw. He introduced himself as Bully. Then I woke up.




night total-15 points
competition total-159 points

----------


## cooleymd

well I have written up transcript of the first 7 days

I have +1 for buy something
and +7 for seven consecutive days dreams recalled

*total should be 44 points thru the 7th day*    (tuesday the 7th night, wednesday the 8th morning)

I figure I should have a total of maybe 80ish+ by now (including 5 consecutive days so far in second chain) but havn't tallied any more up

hopefully I can write synopsis soon and post


but today  some dirtbag took my wallet that fell on the bus and I have to go get new id's and things  :Sad:

----------


## 9sk

LD: 10 points
control DC: 5 points
Discovered the LOL-CAT keyboard specie: (okay, not on purpose, but I fixed it on purpose so that instead of a glitched keyboard it could display what we said... hopefully they counts?) 10

subtotal: 25

total: 290.5

----------


## Methos

I've fallen behind. Not that I've been racking up crazy points or anything. 

August 9th.
2.0 pts for 2 non LDs
32 pts for 2 LDs
*33 pts + prev GT 145.5 = 178.5*
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...ocity-9-85156/

Aug 10th
5.5 pts for 4 non-LDs and 1 fragment
1.0 pts for basic stuff
*6.5 pts + prev GT 178.5 = 185*
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...city-10-85178/

Aug 11th
0 points for no recall

Aug 12th
4.0 pts for 4 non-LDs
*4pts + prev GT 185 = 189*
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...y-11-12-85179/

Aug 13th
3.0 pts for 3 non-LDs
1.0 pts for basic tasks
*4pts + prev GT 189 = 193*
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...city-13-85180/

----------


## dolphin

I had a very short DEILD this morning. I woke up and turned some blue HI into an ocean. I tried to go into the ocean, but woke up right before I did.

ld-10 points

competition total-159 points

Is the 5 extra points for DILD/WILD good for all first LDs or are they only valid when having a DILD when trying to have a DILD or having a WILD when trying to have a WILD? I've been mainly going for DILDs via autosuggestion but at the spur of the moment I saw an opportunity to have a WILD and had one. I'm not sure whether or not this counts for 5 points.

----------


## Methos

Aug 14th

Tried for a quick nap lucid dream today. Didn't work this time.  ::cry:: 

3.0 pts for 3 non LDs
3.0 pts for recall 3 nites in a row
*6.0 pts + prev gt 193 = 199*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...city-14-85181/

----------


## cooleymd

I did manage to become lucid this morning
but I was so focused on the goals of the dream  get snack, find math area, meet girl by lunch,  that I pretty much dismissed the lucidity  :Sad: 
and quickly lost it, sadly when I was lucid I looked in two windows to rooms full of DC, I did think of useing and abusing them, just no awareness of contest or any stated goals

oh well it will still be +17 Lucid Dild WBTB
so that should put me at about 100 points +- maybe 5
sadly my S+ showed some earlier rems but showed only light sleep for the lucid and the long non-lucid portion before it and the briefer non-lucid portion after it
(total lucidity about 15 seconds of barely aware temptedness with no lucid actions)


hopefully I'll write up all soon transcript is done up to to Fri

I did run out of memory on my recorder but was able to swtich to SD card  :smiley: 
and noticed so I didn't lose any dreams (at least none I remembered)

----------


## 9sk

LD: 10 points
summoned dream guide: 10 points
helped out someone: 4
asked for advice: 5 points
total: 29

super total: 319.5

----------


## Methos

Aug 15th

6.0 pts for 5 non lds and 2 fragments
10 pts 1st lucid
5.0 pts DILD
4.0 pts fly
5.0 pts control object (parted the storming sky with my voice, does this count?)
*30 pts + prev GT 199 = 229*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...city-15-85192/

----------


## Azaleaj

Sorry I havent checked in in a while. Ive had lots of regular dreams but no lucid dreams this week. 
Consecutive dreams aug 4 to aug 11....7 points
Aug 8.  1 frag....1 pt
Aug 9.  3 dreams plus 2 frags plus WBTB...6 points
Aug 10. 2 dreams plus 2 frags plus WBTB...5 points
Aug 11. 2 dreams...2 points
Consecutive dreams Aug 9 to 11...3 points
Aug 13. 2 dreams plus 1 frag...2.5 points
Aug 15. 3 dreams...3 points
Aug 16. 1 frag....5
Previous total 56.5+30=86.5

----------


## Methos

August 16th

3.0 pts for 2 non lds and 2 fragments
3.0 for recall 3 nites in row
*6.0 pts + prev gt 229 pts = 235*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...city-16-85198/

----------


## KarlaB18

Dolphin: 5 Points for DILDs/WILDs counts for any lucid dream you have.

----------


## cooleymd

I'll try to post some scores soon but I think I have like 110 +-5

my sleep tracker keeps not recording my REM, I must be sleeping too far from it

I think I'll try switching it to another tracker tho

also I have just been still using Vanilla, many dreams but only the one lucid
guite a few very well recalled and vivid dreams the last few days (for work days)
so I am hopeful for lucid tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

Thanks, Karla!

So from 8/5, +5 for WILD

last night
LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
flying-4 points


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



I woke up and looked at my clock to find there not any numbers on it. I went outside to fly around for a bit before I lost lucidity and woke up.




subtotal-24 points
competition total-183 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Oh man, I haven't been focused as of lately. Maybe posting here will turn things around a bit.

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 11 - 16

Fragment (14) - 7 points
Non-LD - 1 point

Flight (Non-LD) (2) - 2 points
Summon DC (Non-LD) (Eddie) - 0.5 point
Command DC (Non-LD) - 1 point


First LD (2) (Aug 13 and 16) - 20 points
DILD (2) (Aug 13 and 16 - 10 points
WBTB (2) (Aug 13 and 16) - 4 points

Flight (LD) (2) - 8 points

Sub-total: 63.5 points
*Competition Total - 317.5 points*

----------


## 9sk

16: 1 point
17: 1 point
18: 1 point
19: 10 point lucid dream, fly 5 points, visited neon city 15 pts

subtotal:33

total:352.5

----------


## Azaleaj

Aug 18.  1 lucid dream...10,   DILD...5, WBTB...2,  3 dreams...3
Aug 19.  3 dreams...3, WBTB...2
Previous total....86.5+25=111.5

----------


## Methos

17th - No recall

18th 
2.5 pts for 2 non LDs and a fragment

19th
2.0 pts for 2 non LDs

20th
3.0 pts for 3 non lds
3.0 pts for recall 3 nites in a row
1.0 pts for 2 fragments
10 pts for 1st ld
5.0 pts for Dild
5.0 pts for reality check
4.0 pts flying
5.0 pts for 2nd ld
5.0 pts for dild
5.0 pts for reality check
5.0 pts for invisibility 
*55.5 pts + prev gt 235 = 290.5*

Aug 20th dreams: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/met...city-20-85227/

----------


## cooleymd

well I have transcribed all they way up to my lucid on the 14th day
and then counted ahead for just dreams and at least one extra point I know I have for buying something
(tho I think I may have flown non-lucidly in one dream too) 

I will try to make synopsis of these first two weeks and post soon but I never seem to find time, 
took me since 6pm to transcribe a second week now its almost 10pm 

oh well off to dream

I have had about  3 near misses on lucids as well as several other dreams I could have gotten lucid in but only the one on the 14th day so far
(and no contest awareness or any extra points in that one)

----------


## Methos

Aug 21

4.0 pts for 4 non LDs
*4.0 pts + prev gt 290.5 = 294.5*

----------


## dolphin

*Spoiler* for _LDs_: 




LD-I got out of bed to go to the bathroom and I started floating up. I decided to fly out of the house and higher in the air. I tried summoning a young lady but got a little boy instead.

LD-I was in a mall and a dc told me to run off and think about something. I became lucid and I tried to get out of the building. I jumped down a couple flights of stairs in one step. 

LD-I gradually became lucid as a few DCs were messing with me in a muddy riverbed. I got out and jumped through the ground to teleport. I ended up in a living room of a house. I floated up in the air and tried to transform into a dolphin. I felt my body changing and looked down and to see I had a dolphin tail.




LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
flying-4 points
summon dc-5 points

LD-5 points

LD-5 points
flying-4 points
partial transformation-3 points

night total-41 points
competition total-224 points

----------


## 9sk

ld 10 points
wbtb 2 points
accomplished personal goal of cyberpunk society 15 pts
asked subconscious advice on songs 5 points
helped someone 4 pts
subtotal 36
total 388.5

----------


## KarlaB18

Finally caught with transferring all my dreams onto DreamViews. I've put the number of the dream in bold so you know which journal entry you're clicking on.

Points as of WED 22 AUG - 2018
*103.5*

Dream No. *392* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...adstone-85200/ (66.5 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *393* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...de-four-85201/ (66.5 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *394* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ths-fun-85202/ (74.5 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *395* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ek-boys-85203/ (77.0 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *396* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...y-enjoy-85237/ (79.0 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *397* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...omework-85238/ (83.0 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *398* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...-school-85239/ (86.0 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *399* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...-attack-85241/ (87.5 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *400* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ig-head-85242/ (88.0 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *401* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...rnament-85243/ (93.5 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *402* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...atchers-85244/ (94.5 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *403* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...dreamer-85247/ (101.5 Points At This Stage)
Dream No. *404* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...formers-85248/ (103.5 Points At This Stage)

----------


## RelicWraith

Still kinda out of it...

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 17 - 21

Fragment (15) - 7.5 points

First LD  - 10 points
DILD  - 5 points
WBTB  - 2 points

Sub-total: 24.5 points*
Competition Total - 342.5 points*

----------


## Methos

August 22. Hard time getting and staying asleep last night. Very tired right now so hope to plunge right into REM and get some good dream action happening tonight. 

1.0 pt for 1 non ld
5.0 pts for 5 dreams recalled in a row
*6.0 pts + prev gt 294.5 = 300.5*

----------


## Azaleaj

Finally had a solid night of lucid dreaming where I tried lots of things. I did not dive into the deep blue, scary ocean but I stood over it staring at it. I tried to pass through walls but they were solid. I also tried to become small, then big but nothing happened. I was able to summon my dog and fly with him which was great. 
3 consecutive dream days.  3 pts
Aug 20.  3 dreams...3 pts
Aug 22.  3 dreams...3 pts
Aug 23.  2 dreams...2 pts
Aug 24.  First LD via WBTB and DILD...17 pts,  fly...4 pts,   2nd LD...5  fly...4,  achieve old goal...10, DILD...5
3rd LD...5, DILD...5, control DC...5
71 + 111.5= 182.5
Please correct me if I added wrong. The second two LDs were via DILDS so I added 5 points each. I wasn’t sure if you count this per LD or just once for the night.

----------


## RelicWraith

Probably gettin back to the groove of things. We'll see.

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 22 - 23

Day 22
Fragment (5) - 2.5 points
DG Auto-Appearance (Non-LD) - 0.5 points

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB  - 2 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Day 23

Fragment (3) - 1.5 points
Time Travel (Rewind Time) (Non-LD) - 2 points

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB  - 2 points
Breath Element (Ice Spikes) (LD) - 6 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points
Old Personal Task (Spellforged Guardian) (LD) - 10 points

Sub-total: 74.5 points
*Competition Total - 417 points*

EDIT: Forgot 2 points

----------


## Methos

August 23
1.0 pts for one non ld

August 24th 
1.0 pts for one non ld
7.0 pts for 7 nights dream recall
1.0 pts asked a mountain for advice
*10 pts + prev gt 300.5 = 310.5*

----------


## Methos

Aug 25th

10.0 pts for lucid dream
5.0 pts dild
1.0 pts for one non ld
0.5 pts for dream fragment
*16.5pts + prev gt 310.5 = 327*

----------


## cooleymd

after five non-lucids, my Lucid gave to ME
FIVE D-Cees a Kissin  (+10 old goal)
FOUR Hairs a feeling  (+10 old goal)
THREE 'B's a grabbin  (+0 not a goal yet)
TWO second guessings   (I'm not kissing that)
And
ONE BIG PILE OF POINTS  :smiley: 
AugDay24Sleep01.jpg


estimated value of lucid 10+5+2+10+10 = +37


I have transcribed nearly all my dreams hopefully I'll synopsis them up soon and post  :smiley: 


Goals Update

DC Use and Abuse Goals:

NEW Goal: grab female Dream Cop Trump Style (must be in uniform and armed)
NEW Goal: smack DC w/ Flashlight
NEW Goal: cheersmack 3+ DC
NEW Goal: trip 3+ DC
NEW Goal: punch 5+ DC

OLD Goal: grab 4+ DC Trump Style
OLD Goal: kiss 5+ DC acheived this competition
OLD Goal: smell the hair of 4+ DC
OLD Goal: run fingers thru the Hair of 4+ DC acheived this competiton
NEW Old Goal: grab 4+ DC top side  :smiley:   (.)(.)

Other Goals:

New Goal: Use a mime power (such as tight rope, chain saw, invisible stairs, I'll try to give some more possible examples latter on)
New Goal: Draw lightsaber
New Goal: Flip coin and land it on edge
New Goal: Behind the back hand DC summonation
New Goal: From void: emerge a "dragon" back form "between" Pern-style
New Goal: Make it rain cats and dogs
New Goal: Use phone (tablet) screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
New Goal: Shrink tiny and enter device/clock/toy/etc.

Old Goal: Stretch Phone Screen Bigger
Old Goal: From Void: Punch my way out Mine-craft-style
Old Goal: Grow Giant and stomp/smash stuff
Old Goal: Transfigure color of bird/animal
Old Goal: Enter the Tardis

----------


## cooleymd

sweet I managed another lucid today  :smiley: 

hopefully there is no time limit on declaring goal and then acheiving it 

AugDay24Sleep02.jpg

In the dream I realized that people were acting a little caricatures of themselves and there were several I didn't like
so I became lucid and punched the three I waned to punch and then 2 extra just for good measure (and to achieve goal)
then, I tried to leave to go look for some girls to grab, but I was in the void I surrvived the void (after much hand rubbing like maybe 20seconds in void)
I then proceeded to the first girl (.)(.), then another (.)(.) and a third (.)(.)   howerever then once agian I began to wake so I was in the void and rubbing away
and thinking I wasn't going to make it but as before I just kept rubbing and I saw all sorts of void like stuff and colors and dream like scenes for a fraction of a second each then I 
could feel my hands rubbing on my knees as I felt bent over a bit lying on side, and Thought I have woken up, but then a second latter I was in a scene, I did a jump test and failed did another and succeded then decided to start the task over and ran around grabbing (.)(.) x 4  :smiley: 

Dream Total DC's used and abused = 5 + 3 + 4 = ONE DOZEN  :smiley: 

Night total DC's used and abused = Nine + Dozen + three that didn't count= *24*  :smiley: 

So I'm not sure if we're allowed two WBTB per day
so these points should be like 
5 Additional + 5 DILD + (2)WBTB + 15 New + 10 Old + 5 RC = 47


Additional Goals Status Update + two more NEW Goals

DC Use and Abuse Goals:

NEW Goal: grab female Dream Cop Trump Style (must be in uniform and armed)
NEW Goal: smack DC w/ Flashlight
NEW Goal: cheersmack 3+ DC
NEW Goal: trip 3+ DC
NEW NEW Goal: pants 3+ DC
NEW NEW Goal: poke 3+ DC in the eye(s)
NEW NEW Goal: crotch-kick 5+ DC
NEW Goal: punch 5+ DC acheived this competition

OLD Goal: grab 4+ DC Trump Style
OLD Goal: kiss 5+ DC acheived this competition
OLD Goal: smell the hair of 4+ DC
OLD Goal: run fingers thru the Hair of 4+ DC acheived this competiton
NEW Old Goal: grab 4+ DC top side  :smiley:   (.)(.) acheived this competition

----------


## cooleymd

I estimate my *total contest score* so far 
at *265/266*

indluding 2/3 extra ponints for non lucid stuff (fly/buy)
3 lucid dreams at 17, 37 and 47 points
and +7 X 3 for a dream rememberd every day thru the 21st day

still have to transcribe like 25 dreams and then make up synopsis for all 115 transcribed ones and the 25 not yet transcribed ones  :Sad: 

Looks like the only way to win is If Dolphin and I can at least pull into 2 of the top 3 spots (including 1st place)

I have added some more new new goals above, so I can go on a USE/ABUSE DC Rampage  :smiley: 

as to my acomplished goals so far
you would thinking kissing them would be easy but you tend to close your eyes and destabalize (advice keep your eyes open)
also turn out grabbing (.)(.) has an oddly stabilizing effect 

punching was dead easy (crotch-kicking should be too thats why I start at 5+)

and of course smelling hair will be much harder than running fingers thru it, but its good to mix up all senses in dreams and goals  :smiley: 

Trump style is of course extemely fun and satisfiying but it tends to distract you to other things than the goals  :smiley:  

next contest I'll have to up it to 7+ for Punch/Kiss  :smiley:  and 5+ for the others
I think next time I'll remove 3+ Cheer Smack and just go with 5+ (|) smack because finding cheerleaders in a dream scape is hard (female cops are hard to find too, tho they do show up)

----------


## cooleymd

I just woke from a long long dream didn't realize how long until I looked at the hypno gram

AugDay25Sleep01.jpg
like in a previous dream I was on a bus at the end but this time I became lucid  (official *225th lucid*, including 215 since joined, and 220 intentional with the other few from when I was younger)

I decided to do use and abuse goals, but initially didn't remember them properly and began to smack / punch some DC, then I was like no poke em in the eyes
so I poked 3 DC in the eyes, then I thought and remembered smell their hair, I managed to smell one that was like dew, then after resistance from or loathing of the others (Hey thy were worthy of eye-poking after all) I smelled the bus drivers hair.  Next I got of the bus, for some reason I was being picky, and saw hair to smell but people were always in the way, finially I hooked one likely girl from begind the waist and pulled her in for a long in breath hers just smelled like hair, thinking I had completed both tasks I tried to think of another but woke  :Sad: 

First Lucid +10 DILD +5 WBTB +2 New Goal (poke-eyes) +15  old goal smell hair ZERO  
Of curse after waking I was like danmit I had to sniff 4+ hair * FAIL
*
New estimated Total Score so far (also 4nld) *301/302*


Additional Goals Status Update + even one more NEW Goals

DC Use and Abuse Goals:

NEW Goal: grab female Dream Cop Trump Style (must be in uniform and armed)
NEW Goal: smack DC w/ Flashlight
NEW Goal: cheersmack 3+ DC
NEW Goal: trip 3+ DC
NEW NEW Goal: pants 3+ DC
NEW NEW Goal: poke 3+ DC in the eye(s) acheived this competition
NEW NEW Goal: crotch-kick 5+ DC
NEW NEW Goal: b-slap 5+ DC      (NEWEST)
NEW Goal: punch 5+ DC acheived this competition

OLD Goal: grab 4+ DC Trump Style
OLD Goal: kiss 5+ DC acheived this competition
OLD Goal: smell the hair of 4+ DC
OLD Goal: run fingers thru the Hair of 4+ DC acheived this competiton
NEW Old Goal: grab 4+ DC top side  :smiley:   (.)(.) acheived this competition

----------


## dolphin

LD-10 points
DILD-5 points


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



I'm in a hallway in a fancy hotel and I realize I'm dreaming. I hear some music and decide to go where it's coming from. I go up some stairs and end up in a lobby. After looking around for a bit, I tried to float to transform into a dolphin but woke up. 




competition total-239 points

----------


## Methos

Aug 26

2.0 pts for 2 non lds
0.5 pts for 1 fragment
*2.5 + prev gt 327 =  329.5*

----------


## cooleymd

> ...I tried to float to transform into a dolphin but woke up...




Make up a whloe bunch of goals for a rampage so we can win

like:

Catch a Fish as dolphin
Do Backflip as dolphin
Find a Boat as dolphin
Entertain Crowd as dolphin
RAM a Shark as dolphin
RAM a Killer (or other) Whale as dolphin
Free a Tuna (or other) from the NETS as dolphin
Destroy an underwater Drone as dolphin
Encounter Mermaid as dolphin
Find Treasure Chest as dolphin

then go on a Dolphin Rampage  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Lulling a bit...

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 24 - 25

Fragment (4) - 2 points
DG Auto-Appearance (Non-LD) - 0.5 points

Sub-total: 2 points
*Competition Total - 419 points*

----------


## dolphin

> Make up a whloe bunch of goals for a rampage so we can win
> 
> like:
> 
> Catch a Fish as dolphin
> Do Backflip as dolphin
> Find a Boat as dolphin
> Entertain Crowd as dolphin
> RAM a Shark as dolphin
> ...



I'm not really into creating a lot of goals I tend to not complete very many goals and it is more difficult for me to keep track of lots of goals.

I will set a few goals, though.

jump out of water as dolphin (old)
make out with dc (old)
fly to outer space in a flying saucer (new)
visit an amusement park (old)
see a picture of an amusement park (new)

----------


## cooleymd

> I will set a few goals, though.



Ok remember you can complete more than one per dream  :smiley: 
like find the pic then jump into it marry poppins style  :smiley: 

and try not to complete 1.75 per dream as I did in my last dream  :smiley:  he he  :wink2:  doesn't work out well on the rampage scale

----------


## dolphin

*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



I woke up and looked at my clock and there weren't any numbers on it. I got up and floated in the air and tried to transform into a dolphin. I was able to create some flippers but they were thin and floppy.




LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
flying-4 points
partial transformation-3 points

night total-22 points
competition total-261 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 26

Non-LD - 1 points
Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point
Control Time - 2 points

Sub-total: 4 points
*Competition Total - 423 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

More non-lucid stuff, though at least they've been somewhat amusing.

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 27

Fragment (3) - 1.5 points
Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point

Sub-total: 2.5 points
*Competition Total - 425.5 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Well I have all but 6 days transcribed but still have to transcribe 36 Dreams (including all the 
recent lucids) from 46 Recordings

I haven't been able to continue my Rampage (yet) but did remember more dreams each day and including a 4th week of 7 consecutive dreams remembered 

now Estimate Total Score at 314/315 points

Only 4 days left at least one of them is on Friday / Saturday ending at 8PM on the 1st  

Hopefully time for at least one more personal goals rampage

----------


## RelicWraith

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 28

Fragment  - 0.5 points

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Sub-total: 17.5 points
*Competition Total - 443 points*

----------


## dolphin

LD-10 points
DILD-5 points

*Spoiler* for _LD_: 




I was in a room with a demonic voice talking to me. I couldn't understand was he was saying, but it was something about murder and he said he'd see me tomorrow. I summoned a map and looked for a picture of an amusement park, but couldn't find one. I saw only pictures of coves and bays and a map of a small coastal city. I lost lucidity after that.




night total-15 points
competition total-276 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Quite a morning. I doubt stopping time would be considered time travel, so I won't score that.

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 29

Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Breath Element (Fire Breath) (LD) - 6 points

Subsequent LD (2) - 10 points
Partial Transformation (Diamond Skin) (LD) - 3 points
Bonus Task - Make Hot Object Cold (Froze a Burning Skull) (LD) - 40 points


Sub-total: 81 points
*Competition Total - 524 points*

EDIT: Removed redundancy

----------


## 9sk

22: ld 10 points 
Wild 5 points
23, 24, 26, 28, 29, 30: Non-LD for 6 points
today: LD 10 points
Cause a geographical disaster 10 points
Save the planet  10 points

total: 51
total:439.5

----------


## cooleymd

Luckily just at the end of this next to last morning I managed to become lucid

I had awoken just a while earlier but decided I would try to get back to bed near wake up time as this is the best time for week day lucid (usually I fail to get back to sleep but often when I do I get lucky)

I was walking with my brother and realized I coudn't be and this was a dream, I did a jump test, and it was a bit strange so I did a second one and then flew for a second but then lost the dream scape, I was just sort of floating in the air, but then I was laying in the dirt unable to see, I began to crawl along the ground scratching at the dirt to maintain tactile contact, then I came to the edge of a stone, and thought it might be a cover stone leading to a new world, but then I thouht or it will cover something good like a jet pack or something.  Then had found the four edges about a 2 foot square or so I lifted it.  Immediately I could see into the hole and it contained a jet pack  :smiley:  (I was in a similar / same dreamscape) and decided I wanted to put on the jet pack and fly to where there were people, but I couldn't get the second strap to go over my right arm, it was like trapped on my elbow.  As I strugled I woke  :Sad: 

Lucid 10 Dild 5 WBTB 2 RC 5 Fly 4
Total for Lucid = 26 points

No rampage but I have one night left  :smiley: 

my estimated total score is now just over 350

trouble is I still have to write so much up I don't know if I'll finish writing up anytime soon  :Sad: 

here is the hypnogram it is the last stripe of yellow where I was lucid  :smiley: 
Day30Sleep01.jpg

Just in case I get to Rampage on the last day I'll give my team a fighting chance by declaring some extra goals (I was gonna put for next contest but I'll post now) In case I can super Rampage or Double Rampage 

First a New Use and Abuse Goal

*NEWEST NEW Goal:  nibble on the ears of 3+ DC* 

and now an entirely new set:


*Relieve DC(s) of Goods GOALS*
(only one item from any given DC, or one action from the other goals, no double DC dipping)

*NEWEST NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC weapons (guns/knives/swords etc)
NEWEST NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC hats / visors / wig or tupe
NEWEST NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC peices of jewlery (ring, brackelet, necklace etc)
NEWEST NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC watches
NEWEST NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC cell phones / tablets / laptops 
NEWEST NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC garments (shirt, coat, pants, bathing suit, underware, etc)
NEWEST NEW Goal: Take 5+ DC shoes (and toss across dreamscape)*

From their heads I shall take them
From their necks, and fingers I shall take them
From their wrists I shall take them
From their pockets and laps I shall take them
From their bodies I shall take them
From their feet I shall take them

*I shall Dispossess them of all*  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Since the contest ends tomorrow, I may as well add the 3-day combo bonus now.

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 30

Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points

Control Object (Water/Sand) (LD) - 10 points
DG Auto-Appearance (LD) - 5 points

Subsequent LD  - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points
Transformation (Shrink) (LD) - 6 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
DG Auto-Appearance (LD) - 5 points

Subsequent LD  - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Summon Dream Guide (LD) - 10 points

3 Day LD Chain - 9 points

Sub-total: 81 points
*Competition Total - 605 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, end of the line. Not the most thrilling send-off, but I'll gladly take what I could get. Hope everyone had fun. Best of luck to those participating in next month's competition.

Amazing August Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 31

Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Sub-total: 18 points
*Competition Total - 623 points*

----------


## cooleymd

I didn't manage to become lucid 

I suppose I also get +3 since recalled dreams every day

I would estimate my final total at 360 +- 5

I'll try to write up what I have transcribed and post dream numbers and final spoilers


here is the rest of the first week [It takes forever to transcribe and summarize these things at least I have like 3 weeks transcribed and one summarized below]

Day Two: Thur 8/2 - Fri 8/3
+5 5 Non-Lucid dreams
12:00a bus with girl from work / missing items / Mike Hukabee / book review / warned about impossible test / massive drop out rate
1:25a adventure people car being hijacked / rescued the toy / dumped out 2-adventure people and 3CPO / returned toy to kid / Potato & Tortilla chips 
3:10a robotic species that looked like they were made from mops called the 'Yaki' / Gold Coin game / coins and player warp thru holes from place to place / pointless money collection
4:10a Visiting Injured Relative / Bus / Attempt reach train / following train / Obstacles / Girl in watery ditch / Rescue girl / Warn girl
5:00a Adjusting Work Time / Administrators / Psychological Test / Cartoon Self Evaluation Report / Eye Piece Device / Tall Bulbous Yellow Headed People / Holographic Light Bright People / Huge Insects / Giant Swatter / Pre-Rat creature
Day 2 Total: 5 points
Contest Total: 9 points

Day Three: Fri 8/3 - Sat8/4
+11  10 Non-Lucid dreams
11:50p Enemy Matching Game / Map of Risk / Grouping Units towards maximum
1:05a Rival Campaigns / Candidates Condceding / Election Time Tables / Super Day elections 
3:50a Robot Camera System / Mobile Cameras / Robot Dog 'Mika' / Strange Pole Control Device / A.I. Advancements / Many Languages / Phsychological A.I. Personalities / Idiot Cowerkers / Farm Equipment / Globe-Wheel control / Crushing Trees / Grapes
4:30a Electronic App Containers / Scrolling Settings / Controling Real World Containers / Missing Item
5:00a House / Locking Doors / Wrong Steps / Little Plant / SUV / Nacho Chedder Bugles / Father
7:00a  Shopping / Strange Keyboard / Partial Alphabet / Lower Dlass Girl / Complicated Relations / Clashing Noble Houses / Escape Rain / Jumping along Eves / Comparing Geneologies 
8:20a See Spoiler (Dream Shop)
9:35a  Wandering at Work / Seek Drink / Brother Randavue Confusion / Forgotten Drink / Watching Police Show / Episodes about Burning City Blocks / Ghetto Paint / Cordon Off, Destroy, Rebuild
10:25a House / Misalligned Doorways / Follow Girl / Hidden Girl / Drag Into the Light
11:30aTV-Youtube / Burning Church / Firefighters / Dragging Pillows / Cars-Ride / Jump Out During Turn / Frogger Like Street Crossing / Wrong Way Bus / Multiplying Pillows / Bus Pass Issue / Messy Bus / Construction Equipment Danger / Hiding Beneath Pillows
12:20a  Medical Appointment / Parent and Sibling / Cliff Danger / Off Road / Rescue Trailer / Hauling with Block & Tackle / Trains Coming / Timber & Wood Container
+1 buy something

*Spoiler* for _Dream Shop_: 



 I was in a store and it had sall kinds of crazy sruff.  Some of them were for dreams, there were things like sticky hands, things for tricks, one was like an octupus that you put your arms and legs thru then supposedly when you are in a dream it turns into a spider like thing and carrys you along above the dreamscape suspended on long legs.  There was a crazy can of spray paint for painting dreamscapes.  I was grabbing things, there were litterally hundreds of different things, I was thinking yea I'll use this stuff in my dreams, I got tons of stuff, then at the register people recognized me from being a sistant realitive of a politician, they were talking to me, everyone wanted to shake my hand because I had spent over 200 bucks (+1 buy something)


Day 3 Total: 12 points
Contest Total: 21 points

Day Four: Sat 8/4 - Sun 8/5
+6 6 Non-Lucid dreams
2:50a strange 6 directional map / overpass / meat & cheese market / military training with girl / chainguns / defensive driving / airplanes / false dragon 
4:20a circular web page / directional indicators / detective investigation / wittnesses / lower level fo a club / car with people & guns / green vomit in street / fallen money / locking things up / the other detective
5:45a late night gather / homeless people / door with light / light thru hand / wrong lighting / to late for bus
8:00a Marching / Cartoon Cut Outs, Captions / Making a Montage / Escalating Group Discussions / Slightly Animated Cartoons / Catch a Train / Riding Morter Cycle over pot holes / Mansion / Strange Architecture / Octagonal Beam Sets / Stuck passing thru Gaps / Attempt to Seal Gas Tank / Stuck Again
9:20a Travel With Girl / Bike on Bus Rack / Truck Drives on Handicap Ramp / Nearly Crushed / More Vehicles On Bus / Ride to Bathroom / Driving Down a Hillside, Driveway, and Yard
10:20a  A Mother & Kids / By the River / Evil Transformation / Academy of Singers and Experts / Sarengetti Like Safari / Talking Coyote / Accusing Ranger Advice / Academy Players / Caption Bubble / Bear & Zebra / Seeking Lions
Day 4 Total: 6 points
Contest Total: 27 points

Day Five: Sun 8/5 - Mon 8/6
+2 2 Non-Lucid dreams
3:20a Plot of Rivals / Opposing Teams / Mother & Sister / Rules of Ascention / LIne of Sucession
4:55a Warfare / Making Plans
Day 5 Total: 2 points
Contest Total: 29 points

Day Six: Mon 8/6 - Tue 8/7
+4 4 Non-Lucid dreams
11:30p the way back / physical memory recorder / tatoo like flesh wraper recording deeds of honor / traveling / friend
1:00a similar dream / more recordings / representaion of order / young people / hiking, marching
2:40a cyclical dream of relation ship with girl see spoiler below High Speed Relationship
4:10a old roommate / party / moving things / dog toys / dogs playing / stabbed by scorpion / medical care / low respiration / low on ice

*Spoiler* for _High Speed Relationship_: 



 In the dream I kept coming to the yard/door of a girl and the girl and i just kept geting closer and closer (in each segment) and each day I would ask here questions and then we were in each others arms and we loved each other and we were going to be together we drew closer as the dream went on in the end we were dancing in the street


Day 6 Total: 4 points
Contest Total: 33 points

Day Seven: Tue 8/7 - Wed 8/8
+4 4 Non-Lucid dreams
12:45a near house / had been pursued / detection device / messing with my lights / security grid avoidance
2:20a leaving store thru slots / valuables taken / retrieve valuables / bending glass / using cane as weapon / umbrella / combat area / evacuation / staging ground
3:40a flying on airplane / planning trips / people with duplicates / tag team combat / sweeping legs / knocking down / competition / reconsider path to victory 5:00a parking lot / hospital pick up meds / hundreds and hundreds of pill / angry person / siblings and parent / walking around house
+7 seven consecutive nights dreams recalled
Day 7 Total: 11 points
Contest Total: 44 points AT END OF FIRST WEEK

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 1 SEP - 2018
*151.5 (FINAL TOTAL)*

Dream No. *405* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...grandma-85305/
Dream No. *406* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...counter-85307/
Dream No. *407* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...t-dress-85308/
Dream No. *408* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...n-green-85309/
Dream No. *409* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ee-baby-85310/
Dream No. *410* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...de-note-85312/
Dream No. *411* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ng-gear-85354/
Dream No. *412* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ect-sky-85355/
Dream No. *413* - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...tranger-85358/

Thanks for participating! I will announce the winning team soon.

----------


## KarlaB18

Congratulations team cold! The user with the most points is FireFlyMan with 623.0. Feel free to participate in September's competition: https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...ml#post2229835

----------

